# 

## RadziejS

Robimy hydraulikę - jak stosować taśmę teflonową? Mój Tata dotąd robił pakułami, ale teflonem wydaje się łatwiej. Tylko większość gwintów uszczelnionych teflonem lekko cieknie. Wczoraj się wkurzył i zmienił wszystko na pakuły i mówi, że już teflonu nie kupi.

Jak to się robi? Wiem, że przy przykręcaniu nie można cofać. Może za dużo tego teflonu nawijany, podobną ilość co pakuł. Wam nie cieknie?

----------


## BOHO

jak cieknie to chyba za mało.....

----------


## zbigmor

> Robimy hydraulikę - jak stosować taśmę teflonową? Mój Tata dotąd robił pakułami, ale teflonem wydaje się łatwiej. Tylko większość gwintów uszczelnionych teflonem lekko cieknie. Wczoraj się wkurzył i zmienił wszystko na pakuły i mówi, że już teflonu nie kupi.
> 
> Jak to się robi? Wiem, że przy przykręcaniu nie można cofać. Może za dużo tego teflonu nawijany, podobną ilość co pakuł. Wam nie cieknie?




Jeśli mogliście uszczelniać pakułami to użycie teflonu było błędem. Co do sposobu to jest to proste. Nawijamy lewoskrętnie teflonu, ale nie za dużo (bo będzie ścinany przy nakręcaniu) i nie za mało (bo będzie ciekło). Staramy się nie cofać.
Jeśli chcecie coś prostrzego niż pakuły to są takie środki w płynie, które mogą zastąpić pakuły, ale lepsze od nich nie są.

----------


## RadziejS

> jak cieknie to chyba za mało.....


zapewniam Cię, że za mało na pewno nie było  :smile:

----------


## raffran

Mimo, ze teflonu uzywa sie np.w chlodnictwie,(chociaz bardziej pasty niz tasmy)
to na teflon w domu do hydrauliki bym sie nie zdecydowal. Owszem jakis tam kran w piwnicy, czy na ogrodzie to tak, ale raczej nic poza tym.
Co wcale nie oznacza ze teflon jest bee.

----------


## pierwek

teflon ma tą zaletę że jak trzeba będzie kiedyś to wykręcić to się da a z pakułami po paru latach różnie bywa...

może się zdarzyć że będziesz chciał wymienić zawór do pralki uszczelniony  na pakuły a tu nie da się go wykręcić...

ja tam gdzie byłem pewien że nie będę tego ruszał - np przedłużki przy zaworach dawałem na pakuły - reszta na taśmę teflonową. Pakuły na pewno są pewniejsze ale tak jak pisałem wyżej...

połączenia na teflon przy nakręceniu nie powinno się już cofać ani o kawałek, zauważyłem że nieraz nawet jak połączenie robi się wilgotne (czyli gdzieś sięniby sączy) to po 2 dniach się jakoś uszczelnia i przestaje.

teflonu trzeba nakręcić na gwint dość dużo - no i tak żeby przy wkręcaniu nie odwijał się - najlepiej samemu dojść ile - ja mam zawsze wrażenie że jest za dużo ale jak się wkręca to jest ok

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Robimy hydraulikę - jak stosować taśmę teflonową? Mój Tata dotąd robił pakułami, ale teflonem wydaje się łatwiej. Tylko większość gwintów uszczelnionych teflonem lekko cieknie. Wczoraj się wkurzył i zmienił wszystko na pakuły i mówi, że już teflonu nie kupi.
> 
> Jak to się robi? Wiem, że przy przykręcaniu nie można cofać. Może za dużo tego teflonu nawijany, podobną ilość co pakuł. Wam nie cieknie?


I tata ma zupełną rację.Pakuły nie dość ,że sprawdzone to jeszcze nie zastąpione + pasta co daje efekt 100%.Teflon be.

----------


## Tomkii

> teflon ma tą zaletę że jak trzeba będzie kiedyś to wykręcić to się da a z pakułami po paru latach różnie bywa...


Właśnie niedawno odkręcalismy - przy grzejnikach - wymiana zaworów. Po 40 latach! Jeśli jest prawidłowo zrobiony (pakuły + smarowidło) to na pewno da się odkręcić.

----------


## bst

Gdzie sie da, pakuly.
Mozna 'cofac' i ciezko spieprzyc takie polaczenie.

Jest jeszcze nić loctite. Ponoc niezla, ale nie stosowalem.

----------


## pierwek

przy rurach stalowych bym się nie bał - można nawet palnikiem podgrzać trochę ale teraz robi się w miedzi albo plastiku a tu już połączenie gwintowane może okazać się mocniejsze niż reszta materiału z którego zrobiona jest instalacja.

Ja się nie upieram - pakuły na pewno są pewniejsze/trwalsze ale nieraz jest to wada.

----------


## Martinezio

Co do miedzi i plastiku, to takie są z reguły zgrzewane/lutowane, a do połączeń skręcanych są specjalne złączki z wtopionymi gwintami stalowymi. Taka złączka dodatkowo zatapiana jest w tynku i trzyma, jak jasny gwint, nomen omen  :wink: 
Ostatnio wkręcałem na pakuły przedłużki mosiężne i musiałem użyć sporej siły, aby dociągnąć te gwinty - żadna złączka PP nie ruszyła się ani o mm w ścianie.

----------


## RadziejS

Po Waszych postach stwierdzam, że odpowiedzią na pytanie "Jak uszczelnić gwint teflonem?" powinno być: Starać się unikać jak najbardziej, zastosować pakuły.
Nie ma co szukać dziury w całym, trzeba stosować proste, sprawdzone rozwiązania.

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie  :smile: 
Pakuły + pasta to najszczelniejsze rozwiązanie. Teflon jedynie w przypadku konieczności posiadania dobrego wizualnie połączenia.

----------


## pierwek

ja jak coś robię zawszę biorę pod uwagę: czy, oraz ewentualnie jak to będę musiał naprawić/wymienić. W przypadku założenia, że nigdy do tematu nie będziemy zmuszeni  wrócić pakuły+pasta najlepsze.

W mieszkaniu w którym obecnie mieszkam mam przy armaturze połączenia skręcane na taśmę teflonową (ponad 10lat) i nic się z nimi nie dzieje. Co do rozkręcania połączenia uszczelnionego pakułami zdania nie zmienię bo rozkręcałem nie raz.

----------


## nom

> Jest jeszcze nić loctite. Ponoc niezla, ale nie stosowalem.



Stosowałem, bardzo dobra. Pakuły też ok, z teflonem najtrudniej, trzeba najpierw na "sucho" spasować połączenie i wiedzieć o ile obrotów kręcić, bo przy teflonie każde odkręcenie powoduje rozszczelnienie. I ważne, nie nawijać na 1 zwój gwintu.

----------


## BOHO

a ktoś używał coś, co się nazywa "Pasta anaerobowa" ?   :Confused:  

gdzieś wyczytałem, że jest coś takiego....

Jednoskładnikowa pasta anaerobowa (beztlenowa) na bazie żywic do
uszczelniania metalowych połączeń gwintowych instalacji gazowych,
wodnych, substancji ropopochodnych.
*Nakładać bezpośrednio na gwint bez użycia pakuł lnianych*.
W celu demontażu należy podgrzać złącze.
Nie stosować w instalacjach tlenowych.
*Wytrzymuje temperaturę od -55 C do +150 C i ciśnienie 200 barów ! ! !* 

brzmi nieźle.....

----------


## free_shop

W przypadku jednego połączenia korzystniej jest kupić taśmę teflonową niż wiązkę włosia anielskiego (pakuły) + puszkę pasty.
Lepiej kupić teflon droższy: 0,1 lub 0,2 mm (chińszczyzna 0,075 mm jest cieńsza od gumek i się nie za bardzo nadaje).
Nić teflonowa Loctite jest bardzo dobra (droga, ale ekonomiczna). Wkręca się trochę ciężko (jak pakuły), ale jest pewna, chociaż może się "zcinać" tak jak teflon.
Pasty anaerobowe są najnowszym wynalazkiem. Produkuje je obecnie kilka firm. Smaruje się gwint "męski" (ja smaruję również trochę "żeński") i skręca.
Zaletą jest to, że gwinty można skęcać rękoma (nie potrzeba takiej siły ani narzędzi jak w przypadku pakuł), można je cofnąć, i nie ciekną.
Minusem: trzeba dobrze odtłuścić łączone powierzchnie (może być zmywacz do paznokci, jeżeli żona pozwoli) oraz cena. Opłaca się przy kilkunastu połączeniach.
Powyższe zalecenia są subiektywne i są wynikiem doświadczeń. Za jakość połączeń odpowiada li tylko połączający  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ........ Za jakość połączeń odpowiada li tylko połączający


Może i teflonowa nić jest dobra ale skoro za połączenie ma według ciebie odpowiadać połączający ja wybieram pakuły.Jeżeli już miałbym wybrać teflon to tylko na połączeniach ,które nie pracują np w ścianie.Przy połączeniach pracujących (zawory itp) dawałbym zawsze pakuły+pasta.

----------


## h3atb3at

> [...]Za jakość połączeń odpowiada li tylko połączający


o to, to właśnie.

Uszczelniałem wiele gwintów taśmą teflonową i nie przypominam sobie, aby cokolwiek ciekło/przepuszczało. Kwestia nawinięcia odpowiedniej ilości taśmy w odpowiednią stronę. Wymaga to trochę wprawy i działa. Oczywiście - jak wspominano wcześniej - nie wolno "cofać". Przy większej robocie i małych średnicach gwintów warto zakupić "uszczelniacze do gwintów w płynie" - produkuje takie np. Loctite. Pracuje się tym szybko, wygodnie i bez kłopotu będzie można kiedyś złącze rozkręcić. Warunkiem jest odrobina higieny przy złączach.

A z pakuł to można co najwyżej sobie tupecik ukręcić i przykleić pastą   :Lol:  

oczywiście to z tupecikiem to żart  :Wink2:

----------


## free_shop

Pakuły mają to do siebie, że pod wpływem wody pęcznieją. Dlatego połączenia zawsze są szczelne. Pasta trochę w tym przeszkadza  (drzewiej używało się śliny).
Jeżeli chodzi o teflon, to " nie wiem jak to robi Jan Peszek", ale ja to robię tak:
zaczynam nawijanie teflonu od początku gwintu (czyli tam, gdzie nic nie ma) w kierunku ruchu wskazówek zegara), na środku robię bulwę (zgrubienie, nawijam go więcej), idę do końca, a póżniej wracam do początku (aby zapobiec "ścinaniu teflonu"). Raczej nie cieknie  :big grin:  
Może ktoś ma inne metody, chętnie posłucham   :smile: 
Można też zastować metodę tzw. prowizorka, która działa  :Lol:  Kiedyś pękła mi złączka z gintem żeńskim (chyba każdy wie o co chodzi, dla nie kumatych: gwint wewnętrzny). Zastosowałem żywicę dwuskładnikową (distal, poxipol lub coś w tym rodzaju). Trzyma! Warunkiem jest, aby nie było dużych zmian temperatury.

----------


## Tedii

Teflon ew. do gwintów gładkich.
Jak jest gwint karbowany to wyłącznie len.Karby po prostu zrywają teflon.

----------


## free_shop

> Teflon ew. do gwintów gładkich.


Chyba nie!
Gwinty "karbowane" (nacięte co ok. 1 mm) są często spotykane w przypadku złączek mosiężnych. Każdy szanujący się hydraulik najpierw sam nacina w poprzek gwint (brzeszczotem, śrubokretem, lub kluczem do mieszkania byłej żony). Nie ważne, czy jest to gwint stalowy, mosiężny, czy plastikowy. Chodzi o to, aby uszczelnienie (pakuły, teflon itp.) się nie ślizgało po gwińcie podzas wkręcania.
"LEN"? Chodzi Ci o włosie anielskie (pakuły). Czy to jakaś nowa technologia?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> "LEN"? Chodzi Ci o włosie anielskie (pakuły). Czy to jakaś nowa technologia?


Chyba chodzi mu o roślinę z jakiej są pozyskiwane .Pakuły to szczeliwo hydrauliczne, albo z włókien konopnych, lnianych lub jutowych.Mają w sobie trochę pokostu i mini.Z innymi się nie spotkałem.Ale te włoskie anielskie z czego są?

pzdr

----------


## free_shop

> Chyba chodzi mu o roślinę z jakiej są pozyskiwane .Pakuły to szczeliwo hydrauliczne, albo z włókien konopnych, lnianych lub jutowych.


Myślałem, że tylko z konopi  :oops:  . Ale człowiek uczy się całe zycie.
"Włosie anielskie" to taki slang hydraulyków. Chociaż, jak to napisał h3atb3at: "tupecik", też mi się podoba   :big grin:  .

----------


## h3atb3at

A tak mnie się jeszcze przypomniało:

Kilka lat temu pracowałem w dosyć dużym zakładzie przemysłu spożywczego. Jedna z linii technologicznych była modernizowana - instalowano nowe maszyny i wymieniano rurociągi. Kierownikiem robót był szwajcar wydelegowany przez producenta tychże maszyn, a prace montażowe wykonywała ekipa z polski. Otóż ekipa ta montowała rurociągi ze stali kwasoodpornej jako szczeliwa używając pakuł. Szwajcarski kierownik prawie dostał zawału jak to zobaczył. W rezultacie trzeba było wszystko rozmontować i składać na nowo drugi raz używając właśnie jakiegoś teflonu. Podejrzewam że miało to swoje uzasadnienie w ISO/HACCPie lub innej normie jakości jaką posiadał zakład lub producent maszyn.

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo dużo tego poskręcałem i bardzo różnego....
Temperatury i niskie i wysokie i takie sobie...
Staram się stosować to, co zalecają, a jak nie ma - to pakuły.
Dużo mogą...
Teflon dobra rzecz, ale wymaga uwagi i staranności.
Więc?
Mam rolkę taśmy i nitki teflonowej w walizce...
Nie zabiera miejsca i działa dobrze, jak już koniecznie trafi się jaki kawałek złączki.
Trudno mi (głównie elektronikowi - jak z TĄ walizką) wór pakuł targać!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Sepior

Witam,

Ja mam pytanie odnośnie pakuł i pasty. Czy mółbymi ktoś łopatologicznie wyjaśnić jak uszczelnić gwint pakułami, bo nigdy w życiu nie widziałem jak to się robi, a musze kilka gwintów uszczelnić.

----------


## Jarek.P

Masz pastę?

To nabierasz paluchem, smarujesz gwint.
Następnie wyciągasz pasmo pakuł, dość cienkie, za to długie (jak bardzo cienkie - po kilku próbach będziesz wiedział) i owijasz na gwincie, w kierunku zgodnym z ruchem wskazówek (czyli tak, jakbyś na gwint coś nakręcał), staraj się pakuły nawinąć mniej więcej równo na cały gwint, tak, żeby cały był zasłonięty, a jego ząbki się nie odznaczały. Po wierzchu jeszcze jedna warstwa pasty i wkręcamy  :smile: 

Jeśli nie masz pasty, całość wygląda tak samo, jedyna różnica polega na tym, że pasmo pakuł przed nawinięciem trzeba posmarować mydłem albo czymkolwiek innym, co zapewni im choć odrobinkę przyczepności, prawdziwi fachofcy robią to nawet na ślinę  :wink: 

J.

----------


## piotrmak

Pakuły tak, ale nie można nic skręcać co ma styczność z propanem lub propan butanem. Tych instalacji nie wolno robić na pakuły. Zostaje tylko teflon i to ten gazowy

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Pakuły tak, ale nie można nic skręcać co ma styczność z propanem lub propan butanem. Tych instalacji nie wolno robić na pakuły. Zostaje tylko teflon i to ten gazowy


pierwsze słyszę!!! jest na to jakoś norma która zabrania?????
gazowy teflon jest lepszy od zwykłego ale konopiom nigdy nie dorówna

----------


## Jarek.P

> Pakuły tak, ale nie można nic skręcać co ma styczność z propanem lub propan butanem. Tych instalacji nie wolno robić na pakuły. Zostaje tylko teflon i to ten gazowy


Wolno, wolno, tylko trzeba to robić w odpowiedni sposób. Np. używając specjalnych past uszczelniających, posiadających atest "do gazu".

J.

----------


## jacek.rower

Producenci rur polopropylenowych, np Bor Wavinu zabraniają stosowania połączeń na pastę i len.
Niewłaściwe nawinięcie lnu ( za dużo ) powoduje rozpieranie połączenia gwintowanego.
Połączenie na len i pastę jest typu twardniejącego i zapewne dlatego ich stosowanie w kształtkach polipropylenowych może powodować pękanie kształtek.

A sam jestem zwolennikiem lnu.

----------


## Sepior

> Masz pastę?
> 
> To nabierasz paluchem, smarujesz gwint.
> Następnie wyciągasz pasmo pakuł, dość cienkie, za to długie (jak bardzo cienkie - po kilku próbach będziesz wiedział) i owijasz na gwincie, w kierunku zgodnym z ruchem wskazówek (czyli tak, jakbyś na gwint coś nakręcał), staraj się pakuły nawinąć mniej więcej równo na cały gwint, tak, żeby cały był zasłonięty, a jego ząbki się nie odznaczały. Po wierzchu jeszcze jedna warstwa pasty i wkręcamy 
> 
> Jeśli nie masz pasty, całość wygląda tak samo, jedyna różnica polega na tym, że pasmo pakuł przed nawinięciem trzeba posmarować mydłem albo czymkolwiek innym, co zapewni im choć odrobinkę przyczepności, prawdziwi fachofcy robią to nawet na ślinę 
> 
> J.


Dzięki za opis, czas zabrać sie do roboty.

----------


## Łukasz80

> (...) teflon i to ten gazowy


To jest taki? Czy to oznacza, że na "zwykłym" teflonie nie można montować zaworów gazowych?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> To jest taki? Czy to oznacza, że na "zwykłym" teflonie nie można montować zaworów gazowych?


teflon gazowy do zwykłego różni się grubością, wprawiony hydraulik używa równie skutecznie zwykłego teflony ale dla mniej doświadczonych bezpieczniej używać teflonu do gazu, ale po co to pytanie gaz musi wykonywać uprawniony instalator i on dobrze wie czego użyć

----------


## kajmanxxl

> To jest taki? Czy to oznacza, że na "zwykłym" teflonie nie można montować zaworów gazowych?


Łukasz to co zaoszczędzisz na samodzielnej próbie wykonania gazu nie jest warte ryzykowania życia i domu wezwij uprawnionego instalatora, dlaczego to piszę bo już w drugim temacie zadajesz szczegółowe pytania na temat techniki wykonywania gazu.

----------


## Łukasz80

> Łukasz to co zaoszczędzisz na samodzielnej próbie wykonania gazu nie jest warte ryzykowania życia i domu wezwij uprawnionego instalatora, dlaczego to piszę bo już w drugim temacie zadajesz szczegółowe pytania na temat techniki wykonywania gazu.


Spoko, nie mam myśli samobójczych...

Myślę, że dlatego utworzono wymogi posiadania uprawnień zezwalających na wykonywanie usług.
Pytam z ciekawości, w pracy pracuję z teflonem przy skręcaniu instalacji powietrznych i dlatego mnie zaciekawił fakt, że są różne teflony...

----------


## mateuszolsztyn

Witam
 Mam pytanie odnońnie połączeń gwintowych... Ostatnio  łączyłem kilka gwintów (1/2) - głównie zawór z mówką. Stosowałem pakuły i teflon - pasty niestety nie mam. Łączenie kranu od spłuczki z mówką na sam teflon niestety nie okazało się szczelne.. Następnie zawinąłem na gwint pakuły i było już lepiej...Czy można łączyć gwinty na same pakuły? Łącząc inny kran na działce z mówką - awinąłem najpierw teflon a następnie dużą ilość pakuł, które niestety odeszły mi od gwintu przy dokręcaniu gwintu ale zostały na nim w szczelinie między gwintem wewn. a zewn. i połączenie było całkowicie szczlne. Innym razem podłączałem zawory kulowe pod zlewem jedynie na sam teflon do kolanek i też było to od razu szczelne. Teflon nakręcałem chyba w przeciwnym kierunku do zakręcania gwintu ale chyba trzeba odwrotnie ? Wybaczcie moje niedoświadczenie - skończyłem dopiero liceum i nie mam  żadnego wykształcenia budowlanego a takimi rzeczami zajmuje się bardziej "hobbystycznie". I jeszcze jedna sprawa - łącząc baterie łazienkowe lub kuchenne do zamowania na  śianie - nakrętki (gwint chyba 3/4) łączę tylko na odpowiedniej wielkości uszczelki przy gwincie wewnętrznym ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Łączenie pakuł z teflonem nie ma sensu. Albo jedno, albo drugie.

Po drugie - mam wrażenie, że pakuły stosujesz źle. Po pierwsze nawijać je powinieneś na chropowaty gwint. Gwinty stalowe są chropowate z natury, mosiężne i niklowane, jeśli nie mają "ząbków", należy je przed nawinięciem pakuł pokaleczyć, włąśnie po to, żeby pakuły się nie zsuwały. Ja je nacinam raz przy razie piłką do metalu (wystarczy jedno pociągnięcie, chodzi o zadrapanie szczytów gwintu, nie o jego rozcięcie). I na tak przygotowany gwint nakręcasz pakuły. Najlepiej na pastę "do gwintów", kilkanaście złotych kosztuje, a jeśli jej nie masz, a musisz coś zrobić na już - użyj dowolnego, nietrującego szuwaksu - mydła najlepiej, ale może być choćby i "płyn do higieny intymnej", to ma być cokolwiek, co wstępnie poskleja Ci pakuły.

Trzecia rzecz - jeśli używasz teflonu, to nawijaj go dużo, tak żeby ząbki gwintu niemal pod nim przestały się odznaczać. A jak potem nakręcasz na to kształtkę (mufkę, nie mówkę, na litość....), to kręć TYLKO w jednym kierunku, broń boże nie cofaj, nawet o kawałek. Bo będzie ciekło. Zarówno teflon i pakuły nakręcasz zgodnie z gwintem.

J.

----------


## mateuszolsztyn

Dzięki Wielkie za odpowiedz. Przepraszam za ten dziecinny błąd z pisownią słowa mufka ale pierwszy raz piszę to określenie i generalnie jestem początkujący na forum. 
  Dzięki, wiedziałem,  że coś nie tak robiłem z tymi pakułami - wprawdzie przeważnie mi nie ciekło ale teraz już będę wiedział jak to robić porządnie

                     Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomek_1982

Jeszcze nigdy nie miałem jakichkolwiek przygód z teflonem i używam go od dziecka sporadycznie bo to dziecinnie proste. Takie dziwne, a jednak działa. Jak myślę o pakułach to nie mogę uwierzyc że ktoś ich używa. Nawet fachowcy jak coś nimi uszczelniali to zawsze ciekło. Raz ich użyłem do plastikowego gwintu w baterii bo był wyrobiony, luźny no i właśnie teflon się nagrzewał  sitko wypadało no i zadziałało na pakuły. Pakuły są na ogromne luzy, zepsute gwinty, gwintowane niechlujnie rury, nie mam pojęcia. Nić z tego co widziałem ostanio to jest normalnie mało wybitna i co drugie połączenie cieknie.

----------

